# Neuanfang Bogenamazone



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juli 2008)

Moin Leute,

nach längerer Abstinenz von Diablo 2 habe ich mal wieder (wohl auch durch das D3 Fieber aufgerüttelt) Lust auf das Spiel bekommen und habe eine Amazone angefangen, die sich per Bogen und den entsprechendem Skillbaum durch das Spiel schnetzeln möchte. Jetzt habe ich nach den ersten Leveln habe ich bemerkt das der Mehrfachschuss unglaublich Mana verbraucht. (Ja, ich bin ein Amazonen- Noob) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und frage mich nun, wie man das Mana sinnvoll steigern kann. Sind hier also eher Skillpunkte in Energie angesagt oder ist dies eher Verschwendung und finde ich später Items mit + x% zu Mana, Manareg. und Manaleech?. 
Skillung sieht primär den Bogenbaum vor: Mehrfachschuss, Streuschuss usw. zusätzlich wollte ich noch Criterhöhung und die passiven Ausweichskills zumindest mit ein paar Punkten beglücken. 
Auf der linken Seite wollte ich vorwiegend geschick und ausdauer ausbauen, Stärke nur soweit, bis ich die meisten Gegenstände tragen kann. ist das alles sinnvoll von mir angedacht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Nadaria (24. Juli 2008)

dank der zahlreichen nerves ist von bow ama komplett abzuraten egal ob wf oder runenwörter schaden macht die nicht mehr.
was mana anging so arbeitet man mit ML was später dazu kommt.

wenn du gerne ama spielst dann würde ich auf speere gehen mit titans. ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie das talent heißt irgendwas mit thunder lightning. du wirfst ein speer und teilt sich in viele auf. für lightning imune dann den stab (schnellangriff auf speer)

mfg

muss dazu sagen hab ab 1.11 aufgehört zu spielen daher weiß ich nicht mehr alles auswendig aber mit 1.12 wurde nichts verändert...


----------



## Steinmetz666 (24. Juli 2008)

Also ich spiele eine bowama und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren ich hab aber auch das Endtalent geskillt also diesen einfrienden schuss d.h alle gegner bis auf bosse und champions werden gefreezt kann mna dan schön wegschnetzeln mit söldner und walküre.
Ich würde dir empfehlen halt das endtalent zu maxen und dan die synergie glaube eispfeil auch zu maxen gibt dan 12% mehr dmg pro lvl.
Paar punkte in den flammenschuss sind auch nicht verkehrt da du ab hölle öfters auf kälteimmune mobs triffst.
Als Söldner empfehle ich den aus akt 2 nightmare offensiv der hatt ne schöne macht aura und pusht gut deinen dmg bzw den der walküre obwohl die erst wirklich ab lvl 17 rockt aber zum blocken auch auf niedrigeren stufen sehr gut.
Und Mana gibt es nachher auf items genug das würde ich nicht skillen geschicklichkeit ist dein wichtigtes atribut weil das auch deinen dmg steigert


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juli 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> dank der zahlreichen nerves ist von bow ama komplett abzuraten egal ob wf oder runenwörter schaden macht die nicht mehr.
> was mana anging so arbeitet man mit ML was später dazu kommt.
> 
> wenn du gerne ama spielst dann würde ich auf speere gehen mit titans. ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie das talent heißt irgendwas mit thunder lightning. du wirfst ein speer und teilt sich in viele auf. für lightning imune dann den stab (schnellangriff auf speer)
> ...



was ist denn ML ?


----------



## Steinmetz666 (24. Juli 2008)

ich würde mal behaubten manaleech


----------



## Nadaria (24. Juli 2008)

ja bow ama sollte immer LifeLeech und Manaleech haben.

bowama war immer mein lieblings char aber ich habe noch lange rumprobiert um sie mit 1.11 noch vergleichbar zu machen.

stärkster char bleibt und ist der hammerdin


aber wenn ama mit gutem schaden dann geht nur speer sonst leider ist der schaden egal mit welchem talent zu gering das liegt an den extremen immunitäten, physikalische resitenzen. irgendwie spielen kann man schon aber spass macht es nicht und du wirst bei baalruns auch kaum noch bowamas sehen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juli 2008)

Ok schon mal danke für die bisherigen Auskünfte - weitere Anregungen sind natürlich gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (24. Juli 2008)

Huhu Du,

hier mal ein schöner Link, da kannst Du eigentlich alles Wissenwerte rausziehen.

http://forum.ingame.de/diablo2/showthread....threadid=880773

Im Übrigen ist es wohl richtig, dass die BowAma abgeschwächt wurde, aber trotzdem noch gut zu gebrauchen. Und keine Angst, andere Chars/Skillungen wie der berühmte "Lamerdin" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werden erst so übermächtig mit entsprechendem Equip. Wenn Du also wieder neu beginnst, *ehrlich* spielst (also selffound oder nur traden mit Leuten, von denen Du *weisst*, dass sie sich mit keinerlei Dupes abgeben - das gilt fürs closed leider genauso wie für das offene, für Ladder oder Non-Ladder) und auf diese ganzen besch...eidenen Addons, Hacks, Fakes, Heroeditoren und Dupes verzichtest (was man tun sollte, um wirklich Spass am Spiel zu haben), kommst Du mit der Ama in etwa genauso gut klar. Im anderen Fall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Cyn


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juli 2008)

Cynyra schrieb:


> Huhu Du,
> 
> hier mal ein schöner Link, da kannst Du eigentlich alles Wissenwerte rausziehen.
> 
> ...



Ich spiele im Closed Battlenet und bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass hier weitestgehende Cheatsicherheit vorherrscht. (ich weis natürlich von bewusst  produzierten lags, um Manipulationen gleich welcher Art vorzunehmen, aber zumindest kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mir kein gebastelter Gegenstand ala Titanquest angeboten wird.) Ich benutze keinerlei Programmzusätze, sondern spiele seriös auf 1.12. Anderes wäre in meinem gesegneten Alter von 36 jahren auch merkwürdig, da sich doch eine gewisse geistige Reife einstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast, machen gecheatete/manipulierte Chars überhaupt keinen Spass. Danke für den Link, wenn ich heute abend Zuhause bin, werde ich mir den mal anschauen -- 

Gruss


----------



## Zatrisha (24. Juli 2008)

Der Bowie-Guide von Salina ist nur zu empfehlen (den findest Du auch unter dem Link).

Ich spiele selber ne Bowie und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Der Manaverbrauch ist beim Mehrfachschuß anfangs natürlich enorm, trotzdem solltest Du so wenig Punkte wie möglich in Energie stecken, da Du später Dein Mana duch Manaleech (ML) bekommst.
Wenn Du weiter auf physischen Schaden zählst, probier so viel Du kannst in Dex zu stecken.


----------



## Gulwar (24. Juli 2008)

Wie immer gehen die Meinungen über Charakter und ihre Skillungen weit auseinander:
Ich spiele schon immer mindestens eine Bowa und ich habe immer ne Menge Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Generell klar ist: Stärke soviel wie nötig, aber so 100 dürfens gerne sein.
Beweglichkeit so hoch wie möglich, Minimum 150
Leben dann der weitgehende Rest, Mana höchstens so bis 50 punkten.

Das generelle Problem ist, das Manaleech erst mit entsprechendem Schaden interessant wird, vorher ist die Ama ne heftige Pottschluckerin. Wie bei allen Klassen ziehen sich die level 24 - 30 wie Kaugummi ^^

Auf jeden Fall würde ich Walküre maxen, dann noch Frostpfeil, gelenkter Pfeil und entweder Multischuss oder Streuen.
Multschuss hat den großen Vorteil das du äußeres Gelände clearen kannst, ohne deinen Gegner zu sehen. In Dungeons nicht immer ideal, aber durch die Vektorierung (Verringerung des Abschussradius) auch gut nutzbar.
Streuen ist sehr gut bei Mobgruppen die man sieht, aber da kanns auch schonmal zu spät sein.
Ein Punkt mindestens jeweils in kritischer Schlag, durchbohren und durchschlagen. 
Rest kannst du nach Belieben verteilen entweder in Kältepfeil wegen den Synergieeffekten, oder eben in Kritischer Schlag und Durchschlagen. Letzteres empfiehlt sich vor allem wenn du zuwenig Bew hast. Treffen soll die gute ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Persönlich rate ich von Multischuss UND streuen maxen ab, bringt keine nennenswerte Vorteile, du verschenkst nur kostbare Skillpunkte.
Wichtiger ist sowieso immer der Einsatz der richtigen Fähigkeiten. Vor allem im Mephi-Dungeon ist Lockvogel Gold wert. So werden Puppen tatsächlich zum Spielzeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (24. Juli 2008)

Das freut mich zu hören ..dann gibts ja doch noch Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zum closed: die von Dir angesprochenen Lags, die aus Manipulationsgründen entstehen, bedeuten in aller Regel dies: Dupe. Das lässt sich sehr einfach erkennen, wenn z.B. bereits 2 Tage nach Eröffnung der neuen Ladder massenweise "Enigma" gebaut werden, Highend-Runen sowieso in Unmengen vorhanden sind oder eben auch "Diablo auf Erden wandelt", sprich, eine ganze Menge an Stone of Jordans an Händler verkauft wurden. Das ist leider die traurige Wahrheit, von Cheatsicherheit keine Spur. Entsprechend finde ich es auch immer sehr "putzig", wenn Leute sagen: "Nein, nein, ich hab alle meine Sachen ganz legal ertradet!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ab und an kommt mal Warden und einige Dupes verpuffen, aber viel viel zu wenig. Dazu kommen massenhaft Bots (siehe ca. 50 % der aktuellen Ladder"führer"). Ach ja...
Und dennoch: wenn man ehrlich spielt, machts auch Spass. Immer noch! Und den wünsche ich Dir!

Cyn


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Wie immer gehen die Meinungen über Charakter und ihre Skillungen weit auseinander:
> Ich spiele schon immer mindestens eine Bowa und ich habe immer ne Menge Spass.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so ungefähr dachte ich mir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Juli 2008)

Cynyra schrieb:


> Das freut mich zu hören ..dann gibts ja doch noch Hoffnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau danke .. ebenfalls (bei was auch immer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Update: 28.7.: Habe mich entschlossen, doch eine Speeramazone mit Gift/Pest zu bauen, die jetzt bereits im 2. Akt herumturnt.


----------

